# Liverpool and London by Night



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Firstly Liverpool


1 by Brazo76, on Flickr


2 by Brazo76, on Flickr


Albert Dock, Liverpool by Brazo76, on Flickr

And London


4 by Brazo76, on Flickr


5 by Brazo76, on Flickr


6 by Brazo76, on Flickr


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

great pics, especially the liverpool ones


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice pics, trying to fathom out the building in final shot, Royal Festival Hall?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Its the bottom of the eye :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Photo 3 is my favourite.

What camera was used?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah all great but pic 3 is my fave.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice shots, number 3 being the pick of the bunch for me.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Matt. said:


> Photo 3 is my favourite.
> 
> What camera was used?


Sony nex 3 and the two kit lenses


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Great shots! The boats on your pictures are razor sharp, and I'm amazed by that. How did you do that?


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Stunning shots mate. :thumb:


Maxtor.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Excellent what did you mount it on and how long for exposure excellent pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Awesome pics


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all 



Big D Cro said:


> Great shots! The boats on your pictures are razor sharp, and I'm amazed by that. How did you do that?


Now you mention it another similar shot of the boats was blurred. I suspect i got lucky with a very still water and no wind.



Derekh929 said:


> Excellent what did you mount it on and how long for exposure excellent pics, thanks for sharing


I used a tiny plastic tripod thingy placed on the floor or even on bollards. All exposures were 30 seconds.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Cracking photos there chap! I need to get trying some night photography in earnest soon :thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Awsome pic's bud,top work! :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

great photos

im planning a trip down London to do some photography.

what settings did you use for #4 and #5?


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Lovin' the shots around the Albert dock in Liverpool, so much more atmospheric at night.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

MR Ray said:


> great photos
> 
> im planning a trip down London to do some photography.
> 
> what settings did you use for #4 and #5?


All 30 second exposures, f8 iirc


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome! Be nice now with all the Christmas lights


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

uberbmw said:


> Awesome! Be nice now with all the Christmas lights


OOOH good idea I know where I'll be going soon. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

Brazo said:


> All 30 second exposures, f8 iirc


Great stuff

off down London in a weeks time :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like the wheel belongs at Alton Towers going that fast. Lol.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice.

Is the right hand building Tate Moden in the Docks?










The middle building was baby cream too wasnt it?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is the right hand building Tate Moden in the Docks?
> 
> ...


In this photo. thats the new mann island development

in the third photo yes i beleive thats baby cream/spice lounge on the dock


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

are these for sale buddy???

would love the one of the boats on a canvas in me house :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

jonezy said:


> are these for sale buddy???
> 
> would love the one of the boats on a canvas in me house :thumb:


Lol I am humbled

For sale...no, but I will happily donate a full size jpeg if you wish to have it blown up on a canvas.

Might be worth me trying to photoshop out the grafiti on the boat (far r/h corner) first though?????

@PaulN

Sorry Paul I have no idea!!!!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Cracking pictures!

The NEX 5N camera is on my Christmas list, can't wait now.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

Brazo, if you could id appreciate it... i can get it put on a canvas then 

ill pm you my email if you want???

the mann island shot and the one of the boats are fab, inc graphetti,


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome! Really makes me want to learn more about photography! I would be most gratefull if I could have a copy of picture 3 for canvas. Dan


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd love to get out and do some night photography but I'd be nervous about the attention I would draw to myself.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Franco50 said:


> I'd love to get out and do some night photography but I'd be nervous about the attention I would draw to myself.


The camera I was using is no bigger than a compact yet has DSLR internals, so I probably looked like any other 'tourist' :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

jonezy said:


> Brazo, if you could id appreciate it... i can get it put on a canvas then
> 
> ill pm you my email if you want???
> 
> the mann island shot and the one of the boats are fab, inc graphetti,





ROMEYR32 said:


> Awesome! Really makes me want to learn more about photography! I would be most gratefull if I could have a copy of picture 3 for canvas. Dan


I'll amend my settings on flickr later on tonight so you can download the full size file. Any file downloaded will be for personal use only and cannot be shared or used elsewhere:thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Brazo said:


> I'll amend my settings on flickr later on tonight so you can download the full size file. Any file downloaded will be for personal use only and cannot be shared or used elsewhere:thumb:


No probs, got the pefect spot for it at home. Can`t wait :thumb:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> No probs, got the pefect spot for it at home. Can`t wait :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

These shots are great and it seem you were blessed with a flat water which has brought some amazing reflections! Liverpool looks like an amazing place for nightscapes. The NEX takes a lovely shot  My favs are 2 & 3 :thumb:


----------

